# Blurry pin/eye doctor???



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You probably need a clarifier peep with the lens. For younger eyes, just reducing the size of the peep will often do the job, but for older eyes, a clarifier is usually needed. Specialty Archery has the Super Peep system that has several levels of strength and several sizes. However, there are others available at lower cost. Talk to your eye doctor about the affect that Lasik will have. 

On the focus, always focus on the target. That's where you want the arrow to go. Focus on the smallest part of the center of the target that you can see. Keep your focus on the target through the shot. Don't switch back and forth. 

On getting old, you are right about that. :sad:

Allen


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

You cant have the pin and your target in focus at the same time! Just like a camera cant focus on a very close subject and a subject that is further away at the same time. So a clarifier wont help with that problem. surprise your normal!

Just focus on the target! don't switch back and forth is your solution.

A smaller peep can clear up your target or a clarifier can clear up your target but you wont have both your pin and your target in focus at the same time. Also clarifiers can cause problems with left and right issues. If the peep doesn't come back in the same spot every time or you are shooting in different light conditions it will effect the way you see your pin. Just think about how a pair of binoculars work if you have the lens toward your eye slightly off what do you think will happen to your sight picture? Now compound this with a very small piece of glass on a bow string that seems to never come back to the exact same place every time.


----------



## bell47 (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'm kind of stuck. It's hard to be precise when I can't put the pin exactly where i want to. When I was shooting a lot 15-20 years ago, I don't remember ever not being able to put the pin exactly where I wanted, and not focus on the whole sight picture. Anyway, anymore ideas are welcome. Thanks guys.


----------



## stody_dod (Apr 12, 2011)

Try a double vision blocker. They work wonders I am right eye dominant but only have 20% vision in my right eye so I always had to shoot with both eyes open, that was until I found the double vision blocker


----------

